# Prayers for Bob Pilarsky



## The Original Rooster (Mar 21, 2016)

He's having surgery at Houston county hospital today for possible colon cancer. He can use the prayers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 21, 2016)

dang it man , tell him we are thinking of him Todd ....

prayers sent ...


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 21, 2016)

prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2016)

Prayers from here are added.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 21, 2016)

our prayers for Bob


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 22, 2016)

any updates ???


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 22, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> any updates ???



I'll try to find out something today.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 22, 2016)

I just came from the Houston co. Medical center. Bob is in room 4418. He had surgery yesterday for colon cancer. He  told me he going home this Friday. He needs every ones prayers. He has chemo,and radiation therapy ahead of him.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 10, 2016)

It is with a heavy heart and eye full of tears as I type to tell all that our friend went to be with the Lord this AM .....

RIP Bob , you will be missed .....


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 10, 2016)

Hate to hear that.  Prayers for all involved


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2016)

Bob was the most generous man I ever knew. He really would give you the shirt off his back, and the last blanket off his sleeping mat. Our Family of Traditionalists, Buckskinners, Longhunters, and Mountain Men, and Law Enforcement, have lost a Friend and Brother today. 

Good journey, Brother, we will see you again and enjoy the fires again. May you rest in peace....


----------



## welderguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Psalm 116:15

15 Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of his saints.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2016)

For Bob, one of the Highland Freetrappers.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 16, 2016)

My Condolences.


----------

